# Purchased Sol-Ark 12k system. 48V with 8 x 305W panels. Can I get some install tips w/ firsthand experience?



## Solar_Toad (Oct 10, 2021)

I am not new to solar. However, my first experience was pretty frustrating, mostly due to vendor incompetence and crap system quality (china junk) that he mis-represented at time of sale. this time, I have done 10X the research and settled on a great syste, from a reputable company bought from a respectable dealer with solid reputation.

I have fully read the install manual. I installed my first system DIY. However, with this system I want no mistakes. It is a premium system, at a premium cost. I am familiar with solar theory, but just want this round to go smoothly and don't want to smoke something due to a tiny mistake or misunderstanding on my part.

The Sol-Ark 12k system is geared to the DIY installer. it is a hybrid system and all-in-one unit (inverter/charge controller/software)

currently I have:
4X trojan T-1275 batteries linked series for 48V.
8X Qcell G4 305W panels linked in series.
Sol-Ark 12k charge controller

I plan on expanding the system January 2022. I am waiting until then, to take full advantage of the solar tax credits. they are non-refundable, so I must offset credits with taxes owed.

After January I will add 8X Mission Solar 420W panels and an additional 4X trojan T-1275 batteries. the Sol-Ark has dual MPPT controllers, so it can handle the Mission solar 420W panels completely separate from my existing Qcell 305W panels.

Before I turn this into a Long, rambling post that no one wants to read, I will wait and see what specific information is requested about my system, before trying to cover it all in one post.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Allow 4-6 inches between the panels and the rook fro proper cooling. The more the better. Use at least one size larger wire than recommended.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Only problem I see is the batteries won't last long being 12V, might get 3 years at max usage. Should of went with golf cart batteries 6V they would of been cheaper and ran you 3 to 5 years to take more abuse and get more AH per dollar. Since you already this deep in when the 12V's go down look for going with LifePO4 Lithium Phosphate or if you want simplistic and a long battery life but don't mind watering every 2 weeks to a month with distilled water a forklift battery would of get you about 10 plus years. 
You need to see what your AH (amp hours) usage is before buying another battery along with before adding more solar panels.


----------

